# Hey Zues, Halo, and Hey Jude photos



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Spent a few moments with my flock this evening and was able to upload some quick pics! Hey Zues is very serious about those dud eggs! He is determined to make this baby thing happen. Halo is busy fluffing and preening and Hey Jude is trying to convince her that Hey Zues is undeserving!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VERY NICE pics........what is that white stringy stuff in the bowl?? Did you put it there or did the birds? It sure looks comfy and warm.........

Ok.........not the paper white stuff......the other stuff that I guess is more of a yellowish color than white....sorry......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, thanks for the new pictures. They are all gorgeous but Hey Zues is super gorgeous!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cricket, thanks for the new pictures. They are all gorgeous but Hey Zues is super gorgeous!


I like Hey Jude. He looks like he could be a "female" impersonator. .......those eyes are beautiful..........


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! and the yellowish stuff is from the nest pads... somehow they scratched em up and fluffed em up. They are made from animal fur and such. That's why they look so soft. When I got them and opened up the plastic they were sealed in, the stink was incredible! Ick! The white stuff are feathers and the black stuff is tobacco stems. Hey Zues is handsome... Hey Jude is on the feminine side... He flips his hairdo and says "Don't Hate Me Because I'm Beautiful" just like that old shampoo commercial! Do you think Hey-zle will pump him up?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Beautiful pics. Love the look in their eyes.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Thanks! and the yellowish stuff is from the nest pads... somehow they scratched em up and fluffed em up. They are made from animal fur and such. That's why they look so soft. When I got them and opened up the plastic they were sealed in, the stink was incredible! Ick! The white stuff are feathers and the black stuff is tobacco stems. Hey Zues is handsome... Hey Jude is on the feminine side... He flips his hairdo and says "Don't Hate Me Because I'm Beautiful" just like that old shampoo commercial! Do you think Hey-zle will pump him up?



OH, I think she'll strut her stuff for him in no time flat!! Can't wait for the stories to follow. So.......where did you buy your nest pads? I've actually never tried them. I always figured they would scratch around in the bowl and throw them out anyway. How do you keep them in the bowl?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cricket said:


> ...the yellowish stuff is from the nest pads... somehow they scratched em up and fluffed em up. They are made from animal fur and such. That's why they look so soft. When I got them and opened up the plastic they were sealed in, the stink was incredible!...


There was a thread awhile back about nest pads that had a strong smell and turned out to be very toxic. Do these still have a strong odor? Cricket, have you used them successfully before?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Ooooo... the smell did subside... it wasn't a chemical sort of smell... it was more like a dirty smell... but the pads weren't dirty... so a musky smell? I got them from Foys or Siegal's. Hope these aren't the ones! I have never used them before now!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE THOSE PICS!!

Would hesitate about those nest pads...wouldn't trust anything that "smells" -dirty or otherwise...just my opinion...


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very nice looking pigeons


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think this is the thread where there was some concern about the felt nesting pads.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=111213&postcount=1


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14021


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Took a good long reading, but I went out to the loft and took out all of the felt pads, minus the one Hey Zues is guarding along with his dud eggs... until they give up on the clutch... it does sound way to risky and not worth giving it a go to find out! How would anyone know any better unless they belong to this wonderful Pigeon forum??? Really!!!???? Why are these things still on the suppliers shelves??? I'm horrified! Thanks for pointing out this old post and this valuable information! My future chicks thank you too!


----------

